# Piedmont 10/10-10/12 Roll Call



## Paymaster (Oct 31, 2011)

Man I am pumped for this hunt. 8 of us going and be my first time in the woods since bow opener. Come by and see us. Be two campers( Coleman Popup and a pull behind) I will be in a Red GMC regular cab step side.


----------



## BIGABOW (Nov 1, 2011)

Good Luck David yall kill a biggun and send as many pics as you can,  My FB account was hacked in Dubai so i am not sure i still have you linked up.


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 1, 2011)

Saw your posts on FB last night! You just be safe over there Bro. I will send pics your way.


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 2, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Sargent (Nov 2, 2011)

I'll be there, but not until Thursday afternoon/evening.

Hopefully there will be some campsites left!


----------



## scambooger (Nov 2, 2011)




----------



## Paymaster (Nov 3, 2011)

scambooger said:


>



Yes sir! Deer or no, it is gonna be a blast.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Nov 3, 2011)

5 more days till scout day. Can't wait. I don't know if I am more excited about the hunt trip or hitting Big Chick with the fellas.


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 3, 2011)

toolmkr20 said:


> 5 more days till scout day. Can't wait. I don't know if I am more excited about the hunt trip or hitting Big Chick with the fellas.



Love some Big Chick Chicken!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hey and Waffle House Too!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shedhead (Nov 5, 2011)

Hey paymaster. love big chick also and piedmont. My daughter and i got an 8 pt last evening. My dad will be camping at piedmont by himself cause we have animals to look after and cant join him. Maybe you could stop and talk to him a little. He is driving a two year old gray  small toyota(tocoma?) truck and will have just a tent. It would be exciting for you to stop by and say hello and ask him if his sons name if mike. He would like to talk to u hes a new hunter and killed his first and only deer on piedmont


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 6, 2011)

shedhead said:


> Hey paymaster. love big chick also and piedmont. My daughter and i got an 8 pt last evening. My dad will be camping at piedmont by himself cause we have animals to look after and cant join him. Maybe you could stop and talk to him a little. He is driving a two year old gray  small toyota(tocoma?) truck and will have just a tent. It would be exciting for you to stop by and say hello and ask him if his sons name if mike. He would like to talk to u hes a new hunter and killed his first and only deer on piedmont



I will look for him.

Looks like may be some rain. Need to make sure we are prepared. Rain suit,check,treebrella,check!


----------



## Deepwoods DAWGS FAN (Nov 6, 2011)

Any hog sign this year at piedmont


----------



## Steve78 (Nov 6, 2011)

Deepwoods DAWGS FAN said:


> Any hog sign this year at piedmont



I hope not!!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Nov 6, 2011)

Deepwoods DAWGS FAN said:


> Any hog sign this year at piedmont



I have been hunting Piedmont for about 14 years and have never seen sign of hogs anywhere down there.


----------



## Sargent (Nov 7, 2011)

Steve78 said:


> I hope not!!





toolmkr20 said:


> I have been hunting Piedmont for about 14 years and have never seen sign of hogs anywhere down there.




...and I hope it stays that way.

Don't jinx it!


----------



## hunter44a (Nov 7, 2011)

Be there too. Thur 11-10


----------



## FOURNOTCHHUNTER (Nov 7, 2011)

Any one get the final kill on the Rifle hunt this past weekend?


----------



## Sargent (Nov 7, 2011)

FOURNOTCHHUNTER said:


> Any one get the final kill on the Rifle hunt this past weekend?



I just called and the lady who answered the phone said there were 136 killed this past weekend, but she didn't have the buck/doe breakdown.


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 7, 2011)

Sargent said:


> I just called and the lady who answered the phone said there were 136 killed this past weekend, but she didn't have the buck/doe breakdown.



That is not a bunch. Maybe the weather affected the hunt. Was pretty windy most of the week. Leaves more in the woods for us this week.


----------



## FOURNOTCHHUNTER (Nov 7, 2011)

I am going on the hunt friday at Saturday.  Looking forward to it.  I thought they would have killed more than 136.  The rut should be in full swing for this hunt.


----------



## BIGABOW (Nov 8, 2011)

good luck again men yall kill a biggun'


----------



## Sargent (Nov 8, 2011)

Man, oh man are the days going slow.


Seems like Thursday at lunchtime is years away!


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 8, 2011)

Well I am outta here from work in about ten minutes. Going to the range at West Point to make sure my scope is set then home to pack everything up. I will be at the gate at Pippen Lake Campground when it opens in the morning. See y'all there I hope.


----------



## Sargent (Nov 8, 2011)

Paymaster said:


> Well I am outta here from work in about ten minutes. Going to the range at West Point to make sure my scope is set then home to pack everything up. I will be at the gate at Pippen Lake Campground when it opens in the morning. See y'all there I hope.



I'll look for you!


----------



## shedhead (Nov 9, 2011)

thanks paymaster though ur  probably gone.. any of u fellas see my daughter and i in a black jeep liberty stop and say hello. shot an 8pt last friday evening on piedmont.


----------



## Sargent (Nov 10, 2011)

I am finishing up at work and will be headed to Piedmont shortly!!!


WOOHOO


----------



## shedhead (Nov 10, 2011)

*piedmont ruttin buck*

Shot a big 175lb liveweight heavy nine pointer this morning. There were 5 eight pt or better bucks chasing 2 separate hot does.


----------



## BIGABOW (Nov 12, 2011)

shedhead said:


> Shot a big 175lb liveweight heavy nine pointer this morning. There were 5 eight pt or better bucks chasing 2 separate hot does.



Bring on the pics!!! and Congrats!! too!


----------



## garman (Nov 12, 2011)

7 pt.Thurs. morning 3.5 year 178lb live weight dark tarsals traveling alone. This dude love to brawl both ears torn scars all over his neck.


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 12, 2011)

Son in law shot this one Friday afternoon!


----------



## cr4zygui (Nov 12, 2011)

Where is this place at?  Is it for quota hunts onl?


----------



## Sargent (Nov 12, 2011)

cr4zygui said:


> Where is this place at?  Is it for quota hunts onl?



Jones County (middle GA).

It is a National Wildlife Reserve.

They have draw hunts similar to GA's quota hunts on WMAs.


I had to leave early... My family has been sick with some sort of stomach bug and I got it Friday afternoon.

No luck for me.  Guess there's always next year.


----------



## shedhead (Nov 12, 2011)

This is the one I shot on the 4th.





And this is the 9 pointer I shot on the 10th 175lbs. Live weight. Both at Piedmont. He had some damage in velvet. He broke a drop tine too!


----------



## shedhead (Nov 12, 2011)

Nice buck paymaster.. Tell him congrats for me


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 12, 2011)

shedhead said:


> Nice buck paymaster.. Tell him congrats for me



I will! Congrats on your success!


----------



## shedhead (Nov 12, 2011)

Hope the family is doing better.. and theres still plenty of season left


----------



## BIGABOW (Nov 13, 2011)

Congrats and thanks for the pics... cant see shedheads at the moment but congrats all the same!!!


----------



## shedhead (Nov 13, 2011)

Anyone see my pics?


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 13, 2011)

I see them. Could be that where you are hosting pics is blocked for some. I know where I work blocks many host sites.


----------



## shedhead (Nov 15, 2011)

paymaster do you hunt turkeys at piedmont?


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 16, 2011)

shedhead said:


> paymaster do you hunt turkeys at piedmont?



I have not but I have seen plenty. I may have to try them out.


----------



## shedhead (Nov 16, 2011)

let me know and maybe we can hunt together


----------

